# Loc Line



## jediwiggles (Aug 29, 2009)

Where does one pick up Loc line products around the Gta? If not that a good online subcontractor or something? Thanks.

Matt


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

I too am interested ina few pieces for my biocube


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

jediwiggles said:


> Where does one pick up Loc line products around the Gta? If not that a good online subcontractor or something? Thanks.
> 
> Matt


These guys sell it.
http://www.reefsolution.com/catalog/index.php?cPath=39_237
--
Paul


----------



## jediwiggles (Aug 29, 2009)

Sweet. Laval, Quebec is closer than the states. Any Ontario dealers that anyone knows of? If not I'm gonna order off these guys. Thanks Y2kGT.

Matt



Y2KGT said:


> These guys sell it.
> http://www.reefsolution.com/catalog/index.php?cPath=39_237
> --
> Paul


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Big Al's also sells it. Ask at the "Pro desk" I think they only have 3/4" diameter stuff though.

Madcon Industrial Supply on Midwest Ave. has it in 1/2" dia; but it's orange. I gave mine the black Krylon treatment with no problems however.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

mops.ca sell locline as well under a different name.

http://www.aquariumsupplies.ca/flexible-ball-socket-joint-c-1_4_101.html

I've bought it from them before.


----------



## Windowlicka (Mar 5, 2008)

J&L Aquatics sells this online too:

http://www.jlaquatics.com/info/213/Loc-Line+&+Plastic+Modular+Piping.html


----------



## CanadaPleco (Sep 7, 2009)

Here is a GTA supplier I came across, they have more different line loc parts then ANYONE. Ordered from them a few weeks ago, very happy.

http://worldtools.com/index.php?main_page=index&manufacturers_id=40


----------



## jediwiggles (Aug 29, 2009)

*Yeah!*

Thanks, finally an end to the Quest. I ordered today and they had everything I needed.

Cheers,

Matt



CanadaPleco said:


> Here is a GTA supplier I came across, they have more different line loc parts then ANYONE. Ordered from them a few weeks ago, very happy.
> 
> http://worldtools.com/index.php?main_page=index&manufacturers_id=40


----------



## CanadaPleco (Sep 7, 2009)

Glad you found what you needed! I'll be ordering from them again soon too. They are not the fastest to ship but they have a heck of a lot of stock and just parts you can't find elsewhere.


----------

